# So this is the place to say "Hello".



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello.




Now for the "good God, this guy is boring as hell" information about myself. Live in Florida. Hate my job. Unapologetic NASA junkie. Collect vintage razors. Love all manner of old warbirds.(if I could live at Kermit Weeks' Fantasy of Flight, I would.) I try to play the IL2 series of games but my flying skills are hideous.


Anything else anyone wants to know, just ask.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome from a brit in germany.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)

G'day mate a warm welcom from a colonial.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2008)

G'day and welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)

And another joins the Yank rank! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of good people here with a wealth of info.
Enjoy..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome

TO


----------



## v2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome from Poland...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome and again greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the playground


----------



## SeaSkua (Jan 13, 2008)

I would be happy to have a CRAPPY JOB if only i could live in FLORIDA


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome buddy  mind you, watch out for lucky somebody let the damn scotts off their leash


----------



## seesul (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 14, 2008)

hello and welcome from the glorious land down under


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum from sunny South Oz..


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi and welome to the forum from a Kiwi


----------



## DBII (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome Apeman

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello! Welcome!


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

G'day from another Aussie


----------

